# Mouse tidying up a garage... but why?



## Faexie (Mar 19, 2019)

metro.co.uk: Tidy mouse won't stop cleaning up man's shed

Why does this mouse do this?

...Or they could just be a well trained pet mouse.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 19, 2019)

Damn! 

I've been caught!


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 20, 2019)

That's a good question. That's equal parts interesting and baffling.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 20, 2019)

And the "Awww, that's so cute and awesome at the same time!" award of the week goes to...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2019)

Maybe it is nesting behaviour. I found a mouse nest in my parents' house recently; the mouse had been collecting Pecan nuts and hair scrunchies.


----------

